# bow string wax



## crazydonald02 (May 29, 2005)

I am just getting into shooting bows, and was wanting to see if there was anything you could use in a pinch for string wax? I would also like to know what most people thought to be the best string wax to use?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you shouldnt need to wax a string that much, why do you say in a pinch? jsut curious what kind of shape your string is in, for your safety. i like to use http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... lts1.jhtml . it seems to work the best and really gets into the string and provided good lubrication if you have a cable slide. if you have any more questions feel free to ask. we are all here to help :beer:

mark


----------

